# Poodle Breaks The Speed Limit



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is the video link of me breaking the speed limit with my rollerblading people - amazing and funny:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj_V2xqI1NU&index=2&list=PL79lM9MzqoDloz8-brLUlxZHqwEFzUa0l

I'm a rescue dog who loves to run! 

Sincerely, Tofu - The Fastest Poodle


----------

